# Who is giving you away?



## Hayley90

:flower:

Only asking because i wondered how common it was for people to not have their dad give them away. 

My dad will not be attending my wedding, and i dont want to walk down the aisle on my own :blush:

x


----------



## honeybee2

:hugs:why wont your dad be attending if you dont mind my asking??? 

It will probably be my Dad, as is tradition but my Dad is a failure as a Father and I dont know if I should? I think I will end up using my Dad to give me away because I dont want to regret not haivng him do it.


----------



## polo_princess

Nope, my dad isnt either hun, he will be there but he certainley desnt deserve the honour of giving me away, and i know yours doesnt either :lol:

Im going alone, well walking down with Brooke and my MOH. I could ask my grandad, but itd end up putting other people out and i cant be bothered with the stress, its easier this way :)


----------



## Hayley90

Honeybee - if yours is a failure as a father, mine is a failure as a human being! He doesn't deserve the space he would take up in a seat! 

It's bound to raise questions from people who don't know why he's not there, so i'm thinking if there is a "replacement" will it make it more awkward/confusing?! I dunno, i dont even want him mentioned as it'd ruin my day and my mum & sisters too.... might just be brave and go it alone!

PP - i cant wait to see a pic of what Brooke looks like all dressed up on the day, bet she is going to look SO so cute :flower:


----------



## booflebump

Your Mum could give you away Hayley if you felt you needed someone to walk down with you? xxx


----------



## Hayley90

I was going to ask her Boofs, but i dont want her to feel like she has to do "his" job, i want her to enjoy being MOTB... i know there would be a comparison to him you know?

Plus she's thinner than me :rofl: she'll look amazing and ill look tubby compared to her!!! x


----------



## booflebump

Sssh Hayley - you are a teeny-tiny skinny minny despite having had a baby only a few weeks ago. By 2012, you will be even more waif-like!

Ask her - say you completely understand if she feels she doesnt want to/if it would be like doing 'his job', so she has the opportunity to say no. You might find she is more than willing though :hugs: 

Or you could walk down the aisle arm in arm with your bridesmaids - your girl friends handing you over to Liam to start your married life? xxx


----------



## jellytot

i have 2 dads, i am alot closer to my biological dad nowadays but he walked out on me and mum when i was a baby, so in my eyes walked out of the right to give me away, i asked my dad (tim) who adopted me when i was 4 years old to give me away, he is an amazing man, i asked him by doing a personalised fathers day card on moonpig, with photos of me and him, and a photo of me and my fiance on the back, he cried most of the day! mum has NEVER seen him cry, also i told him that i wanted my grandad to give me away, to throw him off the scent, and it did the trick, as he didnt think it was hie role to do it or to expect it! i couldnt believe he felt this way he is the rock in my life!


----------



## krissie1234uk

My stepdad will be giving me away. My dad won't be there either, but my stepdad brought me up so it was an easy decision for me. I know he is over the moon about it, which makes me doubly sure I have done the right thing.
I don't think people will question you if you have your mum giving you away, the people that matter will know why anyway. It's your day, do what will make you happy.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Originally I wasn't having anyone walk me down the aisle but my dad mentioned it so I said yes (my family aren't the traditional type hence why I just assumed he wouldn't be doing it)

I think you should have who you want to walk you down the aisle. If you feel your 'dad' isn't worthy then don't do it ... it will only ruin your day. As for questions from people tell them to mind their own business :lol: x


----------



## honeybee2

i think secretly your mum would love to be asked!!!

my dad has married a woman who hates us, and since he's been with her (about 10 years) he never pays us attention. He has other kids with her now and he thinks visiting us twice a year and sending me a text sayign he is gona ring (and doesnt) and says hes gona pay for my wedding dress (doubt he will) constitues as a father. He says he never has time off work or money to see us and take us out- then he f*cks off to france for 3 weeks and texts me saying he's having a great time

sorry for the rant...i have no idea why i just said that!!!!


----------



## aly888

:wacko: now I feel like a minority by following tradition coz my dad will be walking me down the aisle. I am by no means a 'daddys girl' and we actually went a good while without talking, but we are on good terms and I have no reason for not having him give me away (even if he will feel awkward!). If it were a different matter then I would probably walk on my own, or maybe ask my oldest brother :shrug:
I don't think it's expected these days for brides to be given away by their dads, and it's totally understandable if your dad is a waste of space. If you want someone to walk down the aisle with you then why not ask your mum? I agree with Honey, I think secretly she will be excited and honoured if you asked her :hugs: and I cant see why anyone would ask questions. It's none of their business, and they should realise there must be a good reason for not having your dad do it so they shouldnt bring it up!! xx


----------



## 24/7

My Dad gave me away, despite a rocky few years I still wanted him do it.
Could Harrison walk down the aisle with you? Then it would be as if the day is just for the three of you. xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

my mum! well for us it's an 'escort' so it will be mum, maddi and my MOH - my cousin :happydance: walking with me!

my dad was always going to do it, we might not share dna but he's the best dad a girl could have, but as james family aren't going to be there any more (longgggg story :() he has no best man, so we've had a quick rearrange :lol: 

however, it doesn't matter so much for us, as it's just the 6 of us! it could all get swapped around with a 2 year old :lol:


----------



## sianyld

im followin tradition my dad will be walkin me down the aisle!!xx


----------



## mommieoftwo

My dad never walked me down the aisle. The girls have never met him either. If your father doesn't deserve to wal you down the aisle then ask someone who you're close to?
I like the idea of your bridesmades doing it. Maybe you have a sister if you don't want your mum to do it?
My step-dad walked me down the aisle and I don't regret asking him to do that.
My sperm doner lost all rights to be called a father when he threw me down the stairs 6 months pregnant


----------



## lynne192

i have been thinking about this and not sure if my dad will give me away as don't think he is that bother i am wondering if it might be worth it to just walk with my son as he is only male in my life other than OH.


----------



## mum2be2011

I would love for my dad to walk me down the aisle as he is a fantastic dad and I love him to bits but my mother doesnt approve of my OH despite us being together for almost 4 years and having 1 child with another on the way. My family wont be at the wedding as they have to do 'what my mother says' or there lives will be made hell.

I dont know who to ask as I dont have any living grandparents, I had an uncle I was very close to but he died a few years ago. I spoke to OH about it and I mentioned about asking his step-dad to give me away as he is a lovely bloke and I get on really well with him. Im just wondering if its a tad weird to have your OH's step-dad giving me away. I dont want to walk down the aisle on my own so I may ask my bestmate to give me away, I havent known her long but she really looks after me like a mum. She is a number of years older than me and we only met at ante-natal so I dont know whether that would be strange as well.

OMG we're not getting married for another 2 years but its driving me insane already. I want a traditional wedding but Im not going to be getting one.


----------



## Tink1o5

:cry: this is a very sensative subject as my dad passed away when i was 16.. the next day i was thinking all the things he was going to miss. Graduation day, Getting married, My babies... Which i'v already accomplished 2 of those. then getting married in June 2011. 

I was thinking maybe having mine and OH's lil man walk with me down the isle. He will be around 1 year 3 months. Do you think this would be possible? Or maybe i should just go alone Siiiiiiigh.. I just dont know


----------



## tmr1234

Iam having my dad walk me down eather with my 2 boys or they will be with there dad waiting for me not sure yet iam not having any adult bm only my 2 boys and my little nice wich i didnt want but my mum has talked me round to.


----------



## honeybee2

awwww tink xxxx


----------



## lynne192

Tink1o5 said:


> :cry: this is a very sensative subject as my dad passed away when i was 16.. the next day i was thinking all the things he was going to miss. Graduation day, Getting married, My babies... Which i'v already accomplished 2 of those. then getting married in June 2011.
> 
> I was thinking maybe having mine and OH's lil man walk with me down the isle. He will be around 1 year 3 months. Do you think this would be possible? Or maybe i should just go alone Siiiiiiigh.. I just dont know

awww hugs hun i am thinking this too, my son will be almost 5 when i get married though hopefully talking too


----------



## pink_bow

Im thinking of asking my mum to walk me down, my dad has only just got back in my life after 16 years so there's no way he's doing it!


----------



## Feltzy

My step dad will be giving me away, he's only been around since I was 15 but he's done a lot more for me than my dad ever did. I will invite my dad to the wedding but I can't be sure he would turn up, thats what he's like you see. The most deserving person in my eyes is actually my mum, but I asked her how she would feel doing it and she said she would rather I asked my step dad, and thats fine with me.

The most stressful thing about getting married for me is the situation with my dad, sometimes I wonder if I should invite him at all!


----------



## Hayley90

Im so surprised how many other people wont have their dads there either... :hugs: for whichever reason it still bugs me that i cant have a "normal" situation iykwim?

Harrison will be almost 2 when i get married shock:) i guess he could walk down with me. Will think about asking my mum but i have a feeling i know what she'll say.


----------



## Feltzy

Hayley90 said:


> Im so surprised how many other people wont have their dads there either... :hugs: for whichever reason it still bugs me that i cant have a "normal" situation iykwim?
> 
> Harrison will be almost 2 when i get married shock:) i guess he could walk down with me. Will think about asking my mum but i have a feeling i know what she'll say.

I know what you mean hun, but you're not alone :hugs: Ever since I was a teenager I worried about who would give me away when I got married!

Do you have any brothers that you are close to? If I didn't have my step dad then I would have asked a brother to do it, or maybe even my grandad x


----------



## Hayley90

no brothers for me (thank goodness :rofl: sisters are bad enough!) 
im just going to wait and see how it pans out, im still SO tempted to elope but liam wont let me... :blush:


----------



## Secret

my mum is giving me away because I don't have a very good relationship with my dad.


----------



## sapphire20

My dad id giving me away, I really couldnt imagine anyone else doing it, but Im really close to my dad (and whole family) so I cant wait for him to be by my side walking down the isle, Iv watched him do it with both my sisters so I cant wait for my turn!


----------



## notjustyet

My Dad passed away when I was 21 so I've been worrying about this too, although I don't get married until 2012 so I have a while to figure it all out. I was thinking either my Mum, my nephew (and Godson) or my Grandad, although I'm not sure whether he'll be able to come (he lives in Ireland).

What is everyone doing about speeches as well? My idea was my OH, the best men (he has 2) and either MOH or my Mum - although she would probably go out of her way to be embarrassing, lol!


----------



## Gwizz

My brother is giving me away :)

We are not having speeches, we want no-one to be worried or nervous on our day so we will just say thanks and hand out flowers etc to mums and EAT! x lol!


----------



## MissWaiting

iam not engaged to oh yet but have already thought about this as i dont talk to my dad and he will not be attending my wedding he doesnt deserve to so i have asked my best friend who is like a brother to me to give me away and he said he would be honored to his oh doesnt like it says that she doesnt want him walking me down the aisle untill after her wedding which i see as very selfish as its not hte same role and she expects me to hold mine off if i get engaged and plan my wedding before her even thought iam older than her lol but yer my best friend will be giveing me away :D


----------



## dom

Wow I cant believe how many other people wont be walking down the isle with their Dad....

I havent spoken to my Dad for about 6 years now, and he hasnt seen either of his 2 beautiful Grandchildren. He most definitly wont be giving me away but I think he may turn up at my wedding - Were getting married in Cuba next year and my big brother is doing it 2 days later so my Dad will be out there for his wedding. He doesnt approve of my OH - even though weve been together for 7 years (since we were 16) and have 2 children. 

Im going to ask my big brother to give me away - and I think our little man is going to be best man for my hubby to be. Our little princess will be my bridesmaid :cloud9: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

MissWaiting said:


> iam not engaged to oh yet but have already thought about this as i dont talk to my dad and he will not be attending my wedding he doesnt deserve to so i have asked my best friend who is like a brother to me to give me away and he said he would be honored to his oh doesnt like it says that she doesnt want him walking me down the aisle untill after her wedding which i see as very selfish as its not hte same role and she expects me to hold mine off if i get engaged and plan my wedding before her even thought iam older than her lol but yer my best friend will be giveing me away :D

also i forgot to mention i cant ask my mums husband to give me away even thought he can be a lovely bloke purely because of a few of my relatives as they wont like it and may cause trouble at my wedding if i do as they still like my dad even thought he isnt really a nice man so thats why i have gone for my best friend and plus i would love to have my friend walk me down as he means alot to me and i know he will have to make sure he books leave off as he is in the army. Iam also not doing a free bar because of these members of my family as they cause trouble when drunk but i think my uncle may not turn up if i tell him there are no free drinks but oh well no skin off my nose there lol sounds harsh but it really isnt


----------

